# HauntCon here I come!



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I just reserved my room for HauntCon. This is my first time attending the event. Its only an few hours from me this year. I have been to the Haunt Show the last several years but thought it was time for a break. Anyone else going to HauntCon?


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I just looked it up and it's only a half hour away from where I live! Is this something thats open to the public?


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

It's open to the public, but I believe you need to register on their site...


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm going to! Its about a 3hr drive for me. It will be my first convention to attend. I can't wait!


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

There is a fee and currently there is only a three day pass listed on the registration but if you call them I bet there will be a one day pass sold at the door. I have been to Transworld and the Midwest conventions but never this one. I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Lookin’ forward to my first Hauntcon as well.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

That's awesome! I can't wait to attend the day of the dead costume ball. Think I will be a zombie. Very excited!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Got our tickets  Can't wait!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

What city is HauntCon being held this year?


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Its being held in Monroeville, Pa. If you were thinking of going you might want to hurry and get your tickets. Prices are going to go up after the 15th of march.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Pittsburgh, PA!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

This is like 25 minutes from us. We'll be there.
Hoping to start attending some of these shows
as a vendor next year.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Packing for the show...


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

We will be leaving in the morning!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm so excited, I feel like a little kid Christmas morning lol


----------



## Iseedeadpeople (Jun 23, 2009)

Didn't see anything for just the tradeshow. Anybody know what is costs at the door?
I know MWH is $5 at the door.
Not interested in the classes but would like to take a stroll around to try it out this year. 
Tried emailing them but got no responce yet.

Ut oh...$35 I'll wait for MHC instead so I can take the whole family for $15


----------

